# The 2007 GON/ Woody's Turkey Hunt Challenge



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Members will be randomly drawn into 3 man teams. A moderator who is not competing will be asked to put all names in a hat and draw out the 3 man teams. Gonna cap it off at 90 hunters.

Each team will be able to enter a total of 6 gobblers. Jakes are legal to be entered. 

Total score of the bird will be determined by the total of the longest spur plus the longest beard. Multiple bearded birds will be of no advantage. Both the beard and the spur will be measured to the closest 1/8 inch.  The sum of the scores of all birds entered on the team will be the teams final score at the end of the season.

Gobblers taken anywhere in the US can be entered. To make it fair for everyone, the contest will run along with the Georgia season (March 24-May 15). March 1st will be the deadline to sign up to be on a team. (unless 90 is reached before then)

No turkeys that are taken on ranches/plantations/payhunts can be submitted.

All members will have 7 days to submit a kill. A current newspaper will be used to verify the date as in the bowhunting challenge. 

Each member will need to submit 4 pictures per kill.
#1-Picture with hunter, turkey, and newspaper
#2-Close-up picture of the date for verification
#3-Picture of the beard laying on a tape measure or ruler. Be sure to have the entire beard in the picture and have it close enough to read the measurement. 
#4-Picture of the longest spur on the ruler or tape measure. Ties will be broken by the longest beard of the tied teams...If still a tie, the longest spur length...If still a tie, the first bird enetered in the contest will break the tie...
The pic of the beards and spurs need to be while both are still on the bird...Be sure to have the beard pulled out so we can see where the end of the ruler is...
No blury or suspect pics will be accepted.

This contest is not directly sponsored by Georgia Outdoor News or Woody's Taxidermy. This is purely for fun, bragging rights, and hopefully a few prizes. We will also try to get up a prize for the bird with the longest beard submitted in the contest. These rules are just a rough draft and may be refined before the contest starts.

Have fun and start signing up now!


----------



## striper commander (Jan 14, 2007)

Count me in, it sounds like fun.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 14, 2007)

I`m in. Gonna try to make some mgt. hunts this year.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 14, 2007)

Count Me In! Thanks Brandon for the effort in getting this off of the ground. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Hmmmm .............
> 
> 
> So a bird with 2 inch spurs and 8 beard will be beat by someone with a 10 inch beard an 1/2 inch spurs......... don't sound right to me, that's why the NWTF multiplies the spurs X 10.
> ...



Thats why all 4 birds scores will be added together to determine the winner..Ties will be broken by the longest beard for the team...If still a tie, longest spur....If still a tie, boxing gloves will be provided...

Rick,

Are you in?


----------



## jcarter (Jan 14, 2007)

in.   sounds like fun.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 14, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats why all 4 birds scores will be added together to determine the winner..Ties will be broken by the longest beard for the team...If still a tie, longest spur....If still a tie, boxing gloves will be provided...
> 
> Rick,
> 
> Are you in?




sure, put me in.   

need clarification though, does a beard and spur need to be photograhed against a measuring tape while still attached to the bird or not ?

I assume so?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Gadget said:


> sure, put me in.
> 
> need clarification though, does a beard and spur need to be photograhed aginst a measuring tape while still attached to the bird or not ?
> 
> I assume so?



Yes...The pic of the beards and spurs need to be while both are still on the bird...Be sure to have the beard pulled out so we can see where the end of the ruler is...

I will also add this to the rules....


----------



## jcarter (Jan 14, 2007)

Gadget said:


> sure, put me in.
> 
> need clarification though, does a beard and spur need to be photograhed aginst a measuring tape while still attached to the bird or not ?
> 
> I assume so?



that was my question also ...im guessing the answer is yes.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 14, 2007)

can we cull birds... if we happen to kill a bigger one ?  if the bird is out of state the local town paper from that state ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

jcarter said:


> can we cull birds... if we happen to kill a bigger one ?  if the bird is out of state the local town paper from that state ?



Local paper is fine from which ever area you kill the bird in... The date on the paper is more important than anything since it doesn't matter which state you kill it in... 

No culling....Once you enter the bird, he is in.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

Be sure to re-check the rules...I made an update on how the pics need to be taken.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in..hook me up with a good partner!!


----------



## short stop (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm all in   go ahead and put 2 down for me  .


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

short stop said:


> I'm all in   go ahead and put 2 down for me  .



2 jakes for short stop marked down....


----------



## short stop (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats cold brother  ---cold      . 
 You gonna pick any more roadkill up around BF Grant  this yr ?


----------



## gsubo (Jan 14, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 14, 2007)

*I'm in...*

Sign me up Arrow 3! Thanks man for getting this off the ground.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 14, 2007)

short stop said:


> Thats cold brother  ---cold      .
> You gonna pick any more roadkill up around BF Grant  this yr ?



   You gotta watch that Brandon he will pick up a roadkill and say "Look at me" in a minute...Just kiddin Arrow3 put me in..I promise to do my part


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

short stop said:


> Thats cold brother  ---cold      .
> You gonna pick any more roadkill up around BF Grant  this yr ?



   That was for the comment you made about me "learning" something from those dvd's the other day..


----------



## wack em (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in. Sounds like fun!!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 14, 2007)

I would be in , but I have never killed a Turkey.... maybe yall can put me and "Steve" together.......


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 14, 2007)

agarr said:


> I would be in , but I have never killed a Turkey.... maybe yall can put me and "Steve" together.......



  That  was  gonna be a unanimous decision !!! The Dream Team !!!!! **** !!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd like to participate as well. Hopefully I won't handicap whomever I'm paired with too much...


----------



## Trizey (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 14, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 14, 2007)

I also would like to be included.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Jan 14, 2007)

I wanta play to, I'll have to go to my honey hole and kill out early because I go to Iraq mid April but I should be able to bag at least 2 by then.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Robk (Jan 14, 2007)

Count me in.  already got my toms picked out.  hehe


Rob


----------



## river swamp rat (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in. Think I can learn how to hunt them


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jan 14, 2007)

Arrow, I'm interested, what's the cost per team?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 14, 2007)

RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Arrow, I'm interested, what's the cost per team?



No cost....Just for fun and a few prizes that have donated..


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool, I'm interested, keep in touch


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 15, 2007)

*FUN FUN*

Count me in..
Will the 4 pics be sent via this site or to and address?
Thanks for your time in arranging this, sounds like fun..


----------



## GobblingDawg (Jan 15, 2007)

Sure, why not!!
 

Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2007)

duckndeerhuntinRN said:


> Count me in..
> Will the 4 pics be sent via this site or to and address?
> Thanks for your time in arranging this, sounds like fun..



They will have to be posted here for everyone to see...


----------



## kevincox (Jan 15, 2007)

I wanna  play!


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jan 15, 2007)

I WILL GIVE IT A TRY ALSO.( AS LONG AS MY PARTNER IS UNDERSTANDING )
TIM


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll give it a shot. Count me in.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 15, 2007)

Im in......I apologize in advance to my partner.....


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll get in.  I promise I will hunt more than I did last year.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 15, 2007)

Randy said:


> I'll get in.  I promise I will hunt more than I did last year.



Just stay out of court and you'll be fine!


----------



## Kyle M (Jan 15, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 15, 2007)

Im in!!!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 15, 2007)

I want to play!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Got everyone added that joined today...Its looking good!!  Keep them coming!!


----------



## PChunter (Jan 15, 2007)

I would like to be please.  Everthough, since we won the contest across the creek, I'm sure I won't win, Count me in.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 15, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ricochet said:


> Count me in!



That makes 40 people!!!  This is gonna be fun!


----------



## neckringer (Jan 15, 2007)

put me down.
For a little insight I hunt about 4 states a year and start in south fl on march 3rd this year. I will not post a bird as a competative bird until I believe I have killed a decent bird. So if I post a bird showing that I did take one and do not enter this is why since we can not cull our birds.
If I kill an osceola march 3rd with 9inch beard and 1 inch spurs he will not go in.
is this ok?

ooppps just read the rules again. If it has to be entered during ga hunt season I guess my osceolas will not count??
maybe this should be a georgia bird only thing??


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2007)

neckringer said:


> put me down.
> For a little insight I hunt about 4 states a year and start in south fl on march 3rd this year. I will not post a bird as a competative bird until I believe I have killed a decent bird. So if I post a bird showing that I did take one and do not enter this is why since we can not cull our birds.
> If I kill an osceola march 3rd with 9inch beard and 1 inch spurs he will not go in.
> is this ok?
> ...



You can enter an osceola bird if you kill him between March 24- May 15...Are you still wanting in??


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok count me in.


----------



## neckringer (Jan 15, 2007)

ya Im still wanting in.
Ill just enter all my short spurred easy easterns


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 16, 2007)

*I'm in.............*

Sign me up I'm ready..........


----------



## Ritzer (Jan 16, 2007)

sounds like fun, im in


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 16, 2007)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=89201




You turkey hunters need to check this out.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Jan 16, 2007)

Sign me up............ !


----------



## jasonw (Jan 16, 2007)

sign me up.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 16, 2007)

This DAWG will hunt....... sign me up
Unicoidawg


----------



## deersled (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in, but I will need a "REEEEAAALLLYYY"good partner


----------



## Bruz (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in.

I am no expert but the place I will be hunting in Alabama this year has quite a few Turkeys.


----------



## tiger14 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am in!!!!


----------



## Takoda (Jan 16, 2007)

Bruz said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Team me up with Andy....I mean D2D...ummm I mean Takoda.



Your comments are humerous sir.  

I'll link this to the one who would like to see it most.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 16, 2007)

I want to play.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Up to 51 people!!


----------



## bthomas (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in as well!


----------



## gspbrad (Jan 17, 2007)

You can count me in


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 17, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Up to 51 people!!


Any thought of doing three man teams rather than two man teams to keep the number of teams smaller?


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 17, 2007)

Count me in - If somebody would like to be paired with somebody who only goes a few times each year


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Harkins said:


> Any thought of doing three man teams rather than two man teams to keep the number of teams smaller?



Thinking about it....Wasn't anticipating this much of a turnout!!


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'd like to take part.  Sign me up.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 17, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Thinking about it....Wasn't anticipating this much of a turnout!!


When it comes to prizes and bragging rights, everyone likes to play...


----------



## Hintz (Jan 17, 2007)

Im in, sign me up


----------



## gordylew (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey!  I,m in      
          If I get teamed up with a no killin member I,m crying foul.

Any extra points for bow killed turks.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 17, 2007)

gordylew said:


> Any extra points for bow killed turks.


Seems I read somewhere that there will be no extra points for bow killed turkey.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 17, 2007)

Harkins said:


> Seems I read somewhere that there will be no extra points for bow killed turkey.



This must be a Democratic contest.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey,, Count me in.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll give it a shot count me in to.


----------



## bigorsmallwantemall (Jan 17, 2007)

Put me in the contest, maybe it will help my luck


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Jan 17, 2007)

Count me in, sounds like fun.


----------



## HenryHunter (Jan 17, 2007)

You can count me in on this as well!!!


----------



## kcausey (Jan 17, 2007)

Count me and Vermont in Brandon.....I'm sure i can speak for him....he's probably dealing with a 1 week old baby boy right now.
KIP


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if my .410 pistol will kill a turkey,sorry for whoever draws out with me,but count me in.


----------



## buckmaster10 (Jan 18, 2007)

Sign me up. 

Only 65 more days until opening day


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 18, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## BRITT-1 (Jan 18, 2007)

count me in


----------



## alphachief (Jan 18, 2007)

Arrow,
Count me in.


----------



## texwilliams (Jan 18, 2007)

Sign me up


----------



## TOMINATOR (Jan 18, 2007)

COUNT ME IN


----------



## creekbender (Jan 18, 2007)

count me in too. gobble gobble here turkey , turkey , turkey


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2007)

I want to play!!


----------



## jfinch (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm In.  This may be just what I need to change my luck in Georgia.  I have been skunked since I moved over here.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 18, 2007)

Arrow 3 I can't wait. I also want to thank you for taking time out of your busy day to get this going. Thanks


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 18, 2007)

SIGN ME UP.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Jan 18, 2007)

Turkeycaller wants in.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 19, 2007)

We've got 77 people so far....Its looks like its gonna be 3 man teams judging by the poll....Im gonna cap it off at 90 hunters...That way we will have 30 teams...Once we get the 90, we can get the teams together so everyone can start communicating with their teammates.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's an idea for the prizes...

If everyone(most) would buy one call to donate it would be a great prize for the winners....If we get enough prizes, we could give prizes to the top 3 teams...Ive got a new cody slate still in the package that im probably gonna throw in....Calls don't cost that much and pretty much everyone could afford something to throw in....If anyone is interested in this just send me a Pm and I'll send an address to send them to...I'll bag them up and then I can send them up to the winning teams..


----------



## Coon Dog (Jan 20, 2007)

*put me in*

put me in as WELL!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Coon Dog said:


> put me in as well!!! NEED TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE KNOWS HOW  AND WHERE TO START THE TAPE BUT SOME TAPES HAVE PLAY IN THEM AND SOME MIGHT ADD OLD BEARD STRANDS IN BEARD NOT SAYING YALL WILL CHEAT BUT IT IS A CONTEST AND SOME WILL DO ANYTHING TO WIN IT WOULD BE NICE IF ALL HAD SAME TAPE TO MEASURE AND THE WINNER WOULD HAVE TO SHOW BEARD AND SPURS TO MAKE SURE NO BEARD WAS LAID IN TO NEW BEARD TO MAKE IT LOOK LONGER BUT ALL IT TAKES IS ONE CHEATER TO TAKE AWAY FROM THE HONEST WINNER PUT SOME THOUGHT IN TO THE RULES AND MAYBE EVERY ONE SEND MONEY IN INSTEAD OF CALLS LIKE 10 OR 15 DOLLERS  TO MANY CALLS COLLECT DUST AND MOST WOULD BE PUT ON SWAP AND SELL I NO THIS IS JUST A SMALL FOR FUN EVENT BUT PUT SOME EASY RULES TOGETHER THE RIGHT WAY SOME MIGHT TRY TO STRETCH THE TRUTH MAYBE NO ONE IS MAD BUT IF YOU ARE THAN YOU WAS GOING TO CHEAT ANYWAYS



This is just for fun so we're not gonna get into a "entry fee"...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 20, 2007)

I am in


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 20, 2007)

Im in too
Ive got an vintage Rhodes turkey box call Ill throw in the prize pool too!!!


----------



## jayrun (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to enter

Jayrun


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Only 6 more slots open!!!


----------



## Ballground (Jan 21, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

make that 4....


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 21, 2007)

Brandon put me in if you got a spot left.....


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

bubbabuck said:


> Brandon put me in if you got a spot left.....



Got ya in....


----------



## wet feet (Jan 21, 2007)

count me in if there is a spot left


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Gobblergetter said:


> count me in if there is a spot left



Your post #30 on this thread....Your already in...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

wet feet said:


> count me in if there is a spot left



Got you in.....2 spots left.


----------



## wet feet (Jan 21, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Your post #30 on this thread....Your already in...


he's my brother, I accidently posted under his name


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

wet feet said:


> he's my brother, I accidently posted under his name



Ok... Got you both in.


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like a spot


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

One spot left and then we're done!!


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jan 21, 2007)

Count me in.. But since I have limited availability to hunt this year I may handicap whomever I'm paired with


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats it!!! We have our 90 hunters....Thanks to everyone who joined....Now y'all get us up some donations for some prizes...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2007)

JKidd has agreed to draw the teams....I have sent him a list of the hunters...As soon as he draws the teams I will make a post with them in it...


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jan 21, 2007)

Count me In!


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh Well, Day Late,Dollar Short


----------



## Jkidd (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's the teams Good luck to yall. I used a random online lotto number generator to select the teams. 


43 Big Dawg
51 hound dog
37 Hoyt Man

13 wack em
80 Coon Dog
59 Clark Kent

85 ga.xbowhunter
68 britt-1
5 TrophyhunterNGa

38 Querous Alba
72 creekbender
47 Unicoidawg

27 duckndeerhuntinRN
46 jasonw
25 RackNBeardOutdoors

57 gordylew
17 Steven Farr
60 bigorsmallwantemall

7 gadget
32 GobbleandGrunt78
20 strutrut247

8 HuntinFool
83 bilgerat
36 Kyle M

42 neckringer
3 Hooty Hoot
44 ritzer

2 300Mag
35 Randy
45 Limb Hanger

77 turkeycaller
39 PCHunter
24 River Swamp Rat

48 deersled
56 Hintz
11 canyon hunter

1 Arrow3
73 hawglips
15 dutchman


34 Fulldraw74
70 texwilliams
31 Timbo 66

41 Rabbit Runner
66 buckmaster10
52 bthomas

74 jfinch
69 alphachief
61 SE.GAcoondawg

78 Bear hunter
88 wet feet
22 Gobblergetter

81 mathewsman
30 Kevincox
75 thunderbeard

63 Kcausey
76 bass1fun
50 tiger14

89 donblfihu
23 Robk
90 Hunter-Steve

65 dirtroad
19 blu
87 bubbabuck

54 aaron batson
40 Ricochet
49 Bruz

55 Nate23
64 Vermont
28 GobblingDawg

58 Just 1 More
10 gsubo
71 tominator

82 jayrun
26 Public Land Prowler
79 Jim Thompson

67 georgiaboy83
12 ultramag
53 gspbrad

9 Short Stop
6 jcarter
21 JDARRACOTT


84 Pnome
29 Greg Tench
62 HenryHunter

14 agarr
16 Trizey
86 ballground

33 BubbaD
18 Harkins
4 JmHarris23


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2007)

> Jkidd;1045675]Here's the teams Good luck to yall. I used a random online lotto number generator to select the teams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I guess I can rely on the "Young Gun" to pull us through...........


----------



## Nitro (Jan 21, 2007)

Gadget said:


> I guess I can rely on the "Young Gun" to pull us through...........



I am counting on my teammates too........ I hope I can at least kill one.....maybe a jake.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2007)

agarr said:


> I am counting on my teammates too........ I hope I can at least kill one.....maybe a jake.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 21, 2007)

Gadget said:


>



LOL  I can't wait to start!


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 22, 2007)

Jkidd said:


> 78 Bear hunter
> 88 wet feet
> 22 Gobblergetter



ah why'd you put me on his team


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 22, 2007)

agarr said:


> I am counting on my teammates too........ I hope I can at least kill one.....maybe a jake.



Wheres Stev ???????? Why didnt he "ENLIST"???


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 22, 2007)

Jkidd said:


> 84 Pnome
> 29 Greg Tench
> 62 HenryHunter



Alright boys, Start roostin some birds and tuning your calls!!! We got our work cut out for us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2007)

Me and 300mag won't even have to hunt.  We got this one wrapped up with Limb Hanger on our team. 

Team Limb Hanger!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Jan 22, 2007)

My early money will be on ShortStop, jcarter and JDARRACOTT........


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2007)

agarr said:


> My early money will be on ShortStop, jcarter and JDARRACOTT........



YEEE of Little faith!


----------



## HenryHunter (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg, I have been working with my mouth call. I am good with a slate, but not with a mouth call yet. Maybe my luck will change this year and I can get #1 under my belt. I have had many "close" encounters, but nothing to show for.


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Jan 22, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats it!!! We have our 90 hunters....Thanks to everyone who joined....Now y'all get us up some donations for some prizes...



I'm no pro.. But I'll donate this call I made back in 2003. I made a bunch back then to sell for my boys cub scouts. 

I think they sound great. Made of American walnut.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 22, 2007)

And ya'll thought I only bowhunted for deer! Go check out the NWTF non-typical rankings for Ga!


----------



## gordylew (Jan 22, 2007)

gee I,ve never even heard of my teammates.  Please let one of them be Ben Rogers Lee reincarnated.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 22, 2007)

Let the games begin.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 22, 2007)

gordylew said:


> gee I,ve never even heard of my teammates.  Please let one of them be Ben Rogers Lee reincarnated.



Ted Nugent isn't on a team yet?


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 22, 2007)

How did this happen.

#78 Bear Hunter
#88 Wet feet             
#22 Gobblegetter    

these 2 are brothers. well i guess that after the way Gobblegetter drives he will need his Brother to take him hunting.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rabbit Runner said:


> How did this happen.
> 
> #78 Bear Hunter
> #88 Wet feet
> ...



It was just luck of the draw...


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 22, 2007)

Arrow3, it's ok i was just picking at gobblergetter.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe in my boys, we can do it


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 23, 2007)

Rabbit Runner said:


> Arrow3, it's ok i was just picking at gobblergetter.



 it ain't my fault that tree jumped in front of me  you gonna start turkey hunting this year rabbit runner


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 23, 2007)

agarr said:


> My early money will be on ShortStop, jcarter and JDARRACOTT........



Mine will be a split bet between them and that Beakbuster Team.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 23, 2007)

Gobblergetter, i think that i will give it a try, looks like i will have to show you boys around waterloo how to kill a turkey. 

Good luck on your hog hunt.


----------



## Gobblergetter (Jan 23, 2007)

Rabbit Runner said:


> Gobblergetter, i think that i will give it a try, looks like i will have to show you boys around waterloo how to kill a turkey.
> 
> Good luck on your hog hunt.



I believe I'm the only one to kill a turkey in waterloo so far, and it was behind your house


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this season, I hope everyone has some luck and tons of fun!!!!


----------



## BRITT-1 (Jan 29, 2007)

*ONLY 5 DAYS TO ENTER A BIRD?*

IS THERE ANY WAY WE COULD GET A FEW MORE DAYS TO ENTER A BIRD?ME AND TOMINATOR ARE GOING TO TEXAS FOR A WEEK AND WILL HAVE NO COMPUTER ACCESS.I'LL HAVE TO GET HOME TO SUBMIT THE PICTURES.THANKS FOR STARTING THE CONTEST.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2007)

BRITT-1 said:


> IS THERE ANY WAY WE COULD GET A FEW MORE DAYS TO ENTER A BIRD?ME AND TOMINATOR ARE GOING TO TEXAS FOR A WEEK AND WILL HAVE NO COMPUTER ACCESS.I'LL HAVE TO GET HOME TO SUBMIT THE PICTURES.THANKS FOR STARTING THE CONTEST.



Sorry...Gotta stick with the 5 days so its the same for everyone...

Where ya hunting in Texas? South?  North?  Private land or Public? Im wanting to a trip out there next year.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just change the rules to one week, 7 days.......it's not like we've started yet. Just a thought.


----------



## F14Gunner (Jan 30, 2007)

Get me on the list please.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 30, 2007)

F14Gunner said:


> Get me on the list please.



Sorry Gunner....The teams are full...We capped it off at 90....Sorry you didn't your name submitted in time....


----------



## Robk (Jan 30, 2007)

should be a good year for me and team tom terminators. 

Took "Chad" and his cousin Ron up to my spot to try out the waterfowl and we saw one flock of over 40 birds and listened to the birds talking all day long. woohoo.  Looking forward to my vacation coming up.

Rob


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 31, 2007)

Id be ok with 7 days, why not run a poll of the 90 members that are in the contest?


----------



## BRITT-1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*DAYS?*

THANKS GOBBLEANDGRUNT AND BILGERAT FOR THE SUPPORT.I JUST THINK EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE A FEW MORE DAYS TO ENTER A BIRD.THIS WOULD ALSO GIVE YOU AND YOUR TEAMMATES A CHANCE TO DECIDE TO ENTER A BIRD OR NOT.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok..Im not hard to get along with...I will run a poll....Only members of the turkey challenge can vote...Anyone elses vote won't be counted...


----------



## brinkf350 (Feb 22, 2007)

Count me in for sure! But are only birds from Ga. elligble?


----------



## brinkf350 (Feb 22, 2007)

OOps; sorry I didn't see that it was full already! Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 3, 2007)

Notice that the # of days to submit a bird has been changed from 5 to 7.....


----------



## Gator8em (Mar 5, 2007)

*Is it too late*

Count me in if its not too late.


----------



## brinkf350 (Mar 8, 2007)

count me in!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 8, 2007)

brinkf350 said:


> count me in!!!!



Brink?  You posted on 2-22 that you wanted in but then your realized the contest was full......Now your posting again to "count you in"?? 

The contest is still full guys....


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2007)

Anybody want to talk some smack before "the challenge" gets under way?


----------



## Robk (Mar 16, 2007)

Dutchy,
I'll talk smack... got two farms to hunt.  one is loaded with birds for sure. the other I'll be scouting sunday evening after I sign the rental agreement for the house on it that I'm going to be living in for the next 3-4 months.  LOL   

Rob


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 16, 2007)

NUFF Said


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 17, 2007)

That's just wrong right there. But if I could download my video from Wednesday yall would tell me that I was wrong too. 
Good Luck to everyone. I think the smack talking will be done one week from today. Tim


----------



## kevincox (Mar 19, 2007)

Where do we post pics of the turkeys killed for the challenge?


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 19, 2007)

kevincox said:


> Where do we post pics of the turkeys killed for the challenge?



Just took care of that for us....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105518


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Guys...remember these rules....#1 isn't always being followed...


Each member will need to submit 4 pictures per kill.
#1-Picture with hunter, turkey, and newspaper
#2-Close-up picture of the date for verification
#3-Picture of the beard laying on a tape measure or ruler. Be sure to have the entire beard in the picture and have it close enough to read the measurement. 
#4-Picture of the longest spur on the ruler or tape measure. Ties will be broken by the longest beard of the tied teams...If still a tie, the longest spur length...If still a tie, the first bird enetered in the contest will break the tie...
The pic of the beards and spurs need to be while both are still on the bird...Be sure to have the beard pulled out so we can see where the end of the ruler is...


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys....PLEASE follow the rules...



All members will have 7 days to submit a kill. A current newspaper will be used to verify the date as in the bowhunting challenge. 

Each member will need to submit 4 pictures per kill.
#1-Picture with hunter, turkey, and newspaper
#2-Close-up picture of the date for verification
#3-Picture of the beard laying on a tape measure or ruler. Be sure to have the entire beard in the picture and have it close enough to read the measurement. 
#4-Picture of the longest spur on the ruler or tape measure. Ties will be broken by the longest beard of the tied teams...If still a tie, the longest spur length...If still a tie, the first bird enetered in the contest will break the tie...
The pic of the beards and spurs need to be while both are still on the bird...Be sure to have the beard pulled out so we can see where the end of the ruler is...
No blury or suspect pics will be accepted.


----------

